# Does anyone have pea gravel instead of sand in their sandbox?



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I have heard of using pea gravel instead of sand in a sandbox. Does anyone do that? Is there any bad dust or anything from the pea gravel that would make it a bad idea? Any other, non-sand ideas for a sandbox that will be outside?


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I might be wrong about the size here, but would it be a choking hazard? We had cornmeal in our indoor sandbox that recently moved outdoors. I don't know what the weather will do to it though, and it would be expensive for a large one (this is a sand/water table). I have heard of rice, too, but again, weather? Ds likes to put mouthfuls in his mouth occasionally, so I am wary of things he could choke on instead of just gag on.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I've only ever used sand outdoors, though I know people that have filled theirs with dry beans indoors.


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

A quarter of our yard is pea gravel for the girls to play in. The sandbox and swingset sit on pea gravel. We love it. It's smooth to walk on and Lauren loves to dig in it or "wash" it to look for pretty rocks. Our biggest problem is that she likes to throw it in the grass which drives DH mad.


----------



## Marielena (Nov 3, 2004)

We have our sandbox (filled with sand) sitting in an area that is all pea gravel. dd ends up playing with the gravel just as much as with the sand! Of course, one of her favorite things right now is to put lots of the gravel in the sand and then use the sifter to get it out.

Our biggest problem is with her throwing it in the grass as well.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I was just reading Super Baby Food and they mention bird seed, though I might be afraid of critters around here.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

My friend has bird seed and it really is wonderful if you don't have to worry about rats (ack) or if you have a way to cover it. I use sand because I live right next to what I'd consider a "rat-suspicious" area (a wet tunnel) :LOL

Another friend used pea gravel til her son turned up very sick (puking) one day and they discovered he'd been eating it (3 yo boy)...


----------



## Mamma Jude (Mar 24, 2004)

Oooh! I love these ideas! The "washing" to find pretty rocks (so cute and girly!) and the sifting the pea gravel with the sand -- ds Jaxon will love that one...
-Jude


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
My friend has bird seed and it really is wonderful if you don't have to worry about rats (ack) or if you have a way to cover it. I use sand because I live right next to what I'd consider a "rat-suspicious" area (a wet tunnel) :LOL

Another friend used pea gravel til her son turned up very sick (puking) one day and they discovered he'd been eating it (3 yo boy)...

yk, my son got a mouthful of birdseed yesterday







he quickly decided he didn't like it, but then last night he had a really high fever with no other symptoms. I never thought of the bird seed - it probably wasn't enough to make him sick.

but, i do like that idea for his sand/water table. thanks


----------

